# NBA vs Rest of the World: let's try to remember...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

The idea to create this archive came to me because in three days Panathinaikos will play against the Raptors at Toronto, ON. 

These are all the games I could remember or I've found on mazagines, the web: there is a NBA's *club* against a European/South American/Australian team (club or National team). 

1978: 
Tel Aviv: Maccabi Tel Aviv - Washington Bullets 98-97 (*)

1987: 
Milwaukee: Milwaukee Bucks - Tracer Milan 123-111 
Milwaukee: Milwaukee Bucks - Soviet Union 127-100 

1988:
Madrid: Boston Celtics - Yugoslavia 113-85 
Madrid: Real Madrid - Boston Celtics 96-111

1989: 
Rome: Denver Nuggets - Barcelona 137-103 
Rome: Denver Nuggets - Jugoplastika Split 135-129 

1990: 
Barcelona: New York Knicks - Scavolini Pesaro 119-115 ot 
Barcelona: New York Knicks - Pop84 Split 117-101 

1991: 
Paris: Los Angeles Lakers - Limoges 132-101 
Paris: Los Angeles Lakers - Joventut Badalona 116-114 

1993: 
Munich: Phoenix Suns - Real Madrid 145-115 
Munich: Phoenix Suns - Bucker Bologna 112-90

1994: 
Casalecchio: Buckler Bologna - Charlotte Hornets 107-114 (*)
Badalona: Joventut Badalona - Golden State Warriors 104-122 (*)

1995: 
London: Houston Rockets - Perth Wildcats 116-72 
London: Houston Rockets - Buckler Bologna 126-112 

1997: 
Paris: PSG Racing - Chicago Bulls 82-89
Paris: Chicago Bulls - Olympiakos Piraeus 104-78 

1999: 
Milan: San Antonio Spurs - Varese Roosters 96-86 
Milan: San Antonio Spurs - Vasco Da Gama 103-68 
Tel Aviv: Maccabi Tel Aviv - Miami Heat 91-126 (*) 

With the (*) the games that have not been played during a Mc Donald's Championship. 

Actually I can remember something else: 
1) during the 80's (it could have been the 1984) in the towns of Milano and Varese there has been a tournament with Olimpia Milano, Varese, Virtus Bologna, Phoenix Suns and New Jersey Nets. 
Unfortunataly I can't find any result about it. Nothing. 

2) During the summer 1988 the Atlanta Hawks played three games in Lithuania, Russia and Georgia against the Soviet Union NT. At least one game has been won by USSR (these games have been broadcasted by the TV Koper-Capodistria). Can anyone help me to find the results? The web doesn't say a lot. Zalgirinis, can you find anything? 

3) Some years ago I've read about a game between the Cleveland Cavaliers and a European team. The score should have been 132-79. Do anyone remember this game, and maybe other games played between NBA and non-NBA teams like this?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

1984: Four team tournament in Tel Aviv
Phoenix Suns - Hapoel Tel Aviv 111-91
New Jersey Nets - Maccabi Tel Aviv - Maccabi won the game, but I don't know the score.
New Jersey Nets - Hapoel Tel Aviv 101-82
Phoenix Suns – Maccabi Tel Aviv 98-113 

1987: 
Philadelphia Sixers - Maccabi Tel Aviv 108-107 (played in Philadelphia with NBA rules)

1988:
Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 87-86 (played with FIBA rules)
Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 110-105 ot (FIBA rules)
Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 123-132 (NBA rules)


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks, that's great! 

Now I've just to find what the Suns and the Nets were doing the Summer 1984, having played in Italy and Israel.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info.



> Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 87-86 (played with FIBA rules)
> Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 110-105 ot (FIBA rules)
> Atlanta Hawks - Soviet Union 123-132 (NBA rules)


It's interesting to see that the Hawks played better under the FIBA rules.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I've always liked these games... I remember Jugoplastika Split vs Denver Nuggets at Roma, when the referee Jungenbrandt absolutely stole the game to the former Yugoslavs... and the three-pointer of Gerald Wilkins against Scavolini Pesaro, the fear of the Knicks during last time out, Patrick Ewing sanctioned with a "three seconds in the paint" 35" before the buzzer... and the fantastic Joventut Badalona - Los Angeles Lakers with *Carlos Ruuf* (...) who played some incredible minutes (scoring a three pointer too...). What happened to him? He played in Portugal too some years ago.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 2) During the summer 1988 the Atlanta Hawks played three games in Lithuania, Russia and Georgia against the Soviet Union NT. At least one game has been won by USSR (these games have been broadcasted by the TV Koper-Capodistria). Can anyone help me to find the results? The web doesn't say a lot. Zalgiris, can you find anything?


About those games theres a story in here http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/Behind_the_Curtain-74729-33.html 

The score of first game writen there is 85:84, not 87:86 like Genjuro said. I dont know which one is the true one, anyone who cares.

P.S. dont miss the -in- in my nick  cause Zalgiris is the team name and ZalgirINis in Lithuanian means that Im supporting Zalgiris.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: NBA vs Rest of the World: let's try to remember...*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> P.S. dont miss the -in- in my nick  cause Zalgiris is the team name and ZalgirINis in Lithuanian means that Im supporting Zalgiris.


Thanks for the link, sorry for the lapsus (I know the -in-, I simply didn't type it).


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

In the Early 80's there were some games that featured teams who had NBA players:

1980
'Nba Stars' 112 (Dr. J, Moses Malone & Michael Ray Richardson for example) 
Maccabi Tel Aviv 114

Erving played one half with each team.

1981
'Nba Stars' 113 (Dunleavy, Theus, McHale ...)
Real Madrid 99 

1982
'Nba Stars' 113 (Westphal, Theus, Elvin Hayes, Parish ...)
Spain 104


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a NBA.com link about this subject (in spanish):

http://www.nba.com/espanol/eg2003/precedentes_030729.html


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 1984: Four team tournament in Tel Aviv
> Phoenix Suns - Hapoel Tel Aviv 111-91
> New Jersey Nets - Maccabi Tel Aviv - Maccabi won the game, but I don't know the score.
> ...


I already have found the result for the New Jersey Nets - Maccabi game: 82-101 for Maccabi.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

jugoplastika split, that was a great team. they had kukoc and radja in those days, didn't they?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yep. I really liked Jugoplastica. Kukoc was playing great basketball back then. Too bad the Bulls tried to turn him into a body builder when he went to the NBA because he lost his agility and he never was the same player after that.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Jugoplastika wasn't only Kukoc and Radja... Ivanovic, Savic, Sobin, Sretenovic: at the Mc Donald's in Rome they have payed -never understood why- the presence of the referee Jungebrandt: the Finnish official to do something more for the Nuggets than what he made could only... shot at the Dalmacijan basket.


----------

